# Support group Helsinki, Finland



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

I've been involved with an informal support group/meeting for socially anxious people since last December. At the moment there are about four active members in our group and we've had a couple more visitors. We'd more than happy to meet new people.

Our meeting places will be accessible for those coming from outside Helsinki by being close to the railway station or along major bus routes. So if you're anywhere near the capital region please contact me by sending me a private message and I can tell you more about our meetings and inform you about the next time and place.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

The group is still meeting weekly. Due to a couple of foreign people showing interest towards the group I should add that it is Finnish-speaking, but I (and I'm certain many other people too) would certainly not shy away from meeting English speaking people too. The group has been very useful to me and by far the best stepping stone in my road to recovery from social anxiety. Please send me a private message if you're interested!


----------

